# unknown processor



## patrick childress (Jan 17, 2014)

i am new to this so forgive me but i have a weird looking amd processor with bright silver pins have been told it is not heavy enough for platinum anyone ever seen one is it possibly palladium


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2014)

patrick childress said:


> i am new to this so forgive me but i have a weird looking amd processor with bright silver pins have been told it is not heavy enough for platinum anyone ever seen one is it possibly palladium




Do you have a camera? You know to eliminate all the guessing. 

And why exactly would you post this question in the Chemicals section?

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2014)

Maybe because he's new to the forum Jim?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Maybe because he's new to the forum Jim?



Yes, I can see that. I was just curious if he just picked any section, or had a reason.

Jim


----------



## patrick childress (Jan 17, 2014)

ill try to get a pic tomorrow didnt realize i posted to chemicals section my mistake


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 17, 2014)

We all make mistakes. Perhaps we can get a Moderator to move this to the Types of PM Scrap category?

Dave


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 18, 2014)

patrick childress said:


> i am new to this so forgive me but i have a weird looking amd processor with bright silver pins have been told it is not heavy enough for platinum anyone ever seen one is it possibly palladium





If it's an older AMD processor in a DIP 40 pin package (whether ceramic or plastic) or in a CLCC or PLCC package, then silver colored tinned pins would be normal.


----------



## Smack (Mar 23, 2014)

Thought I would hijack this post since the op didn't ever post pictures. Recently got this Digital server/workstation in without front and side cover. I have seen the chip that's under the heat sink before but not the Digital without a heat sink. Couldn't find much on the net about the machine or the chip. Still have the whole rig, just took the processor board out to snap some shots of the chips. It has 3 HD's in it too, any thoughts or more info on this?


----------



## philddreamer (Mar 23, 2014)

It looks like some LSI's that I picked up some time ago...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=15909&p=164115&hilit=lsi+cpu#p164107

Phil


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 23, 2014)

Smack said:


> Thought I would hijack this post since the op didn't ever post pictures. Recently got this Digital server/workstation in without front and side cover. I have seen the chip that's under the heat sink before but not the Digital without a heat sink. Couldn't find much on the net about the machine or the chip. Still have the whole rig, just took the processor board out to snap some shots of the chips. It has 3 HD's in it too, any thoughts or more info on this?



The large LSI without cooling is the chipset for interfacing memory and PCI bus. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_21164#21171
The model number tells me it's an Alpha XL300 Personal Workstation for Windows NT V2.1 with an Alpha 21164 300 MHz CPU.
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/SOC/QB0033PF.PDF

Once a long time ago I would have killed for owning a computer like this. Nowadays I'm a lot friendlier... :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Smack (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2014)

Under the heatsink is a ceramic with 2 prongs on it. It's a very high yield ceramic. A Good find.


----------

